# 1910-1914 Windsor built Mead Ranger on the road



## Bozman (Feb 25, 2017)

Finished the 1910-1914 Mead Ranger and took it out for a spin.  Morrow rear hub ND model W up front for durability on polished Blunt 35s.  This bike rides amazing. 














Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 25, 2017)

Good job. Love seeing these bikes being put back on the road.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 3, 2017)

I went and had a tintype picture taken with the bike today.  Great time traveling 



Thanks to Rob Gibson of Gibson photography in Gettysburg PA for helping me capture the beauty of this bike. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 3, 2017)

Haha, I thought you were being sarcastic and found a picture of a similar bike! I was thinking "dang, it even has a horn and lantern" lol. Awesome pic, it looks genuine. Fine bike also.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool.....


----------



## sam (Mar 5, 2017)

nice! I once stripped down an early Crusader and that frame was made out of rolled and brazed tubing not seamless or welded seamed tubing---it was really light for the time.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 5, 2017)

sam said:


> nice! I once stripped down an early Crusader and that frame was made out of rolled and brazed tubing not seamless or welded seamed tubing---it was really light for the time.



This bike is amazingly lightweight.  All brazed tubing.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Mar 12, 2017)

Decisions, decisions, decisions.  My 1910-1914 Mead Ranger has a possibility of two different head badges. My research leads me to a preliminary theory  the more ornate one is from 1910-1913 and the other oval model is from 1912 and later (and possibly as early as 1910).  I'm working on trying to find digital copies of the 1910-1914 Mead  catalogs to determine the head badge design. This frame has a serial number of 2988 so I believe it is probably a 1910-early 1912.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Apr 5, 2017)

Found an original 1910s postcard featuring my Mead Ranger Bicycle! Sweetness!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 6, 2017)

AWESOME bike! So cool that you got it back on the road. The tintype is very cool. I'd love to have one taken with me and one of my bikes, but no one around here (who I know of) does tintypes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ed Minas (Apr 10, 2017)

Bozman said:


> I went and had a tintype picture taken with the bike today.  Great time traveling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so cool!    I am impressed


----------

